# User Avatars



## Ferre (May 19, 2006)

First of all congrats with your new forums.

You might want to allow user avatars as most forums do.


----------



## potroastV2 (May 19, 2006)

Avatars have now been enabled, forgot to enable it good looking out 

happy smoking


----------



## Illumin8ed1 (May 21, 2006)

Hey everyone, nice looking forum .I hope lots of members join and its successful. You might think about upping the file size from 6kb for the avatars thats mighty small!I realize you want to control bandwidth to keep your hosting fees down however 6kb is tiny. The walking leaf gif in the avatar gallery is over 100x100pix and way more than 6 kb.Just a minor criticism, if bandwidth is a problem then check the hosts I am using SERVAGE of Denmark they are awesome ! I have had NO down time and there usually speedy to load you can even prepay in cash to remain anonymous . Cheers


----------



## potroastV2 (May 21, 2006)

Hey,

I have added the avatar's to 106kb, if need be I will update it a little bit more but 100kb should do the trick.

thanks for the requests guys, only you guys can make this a good forum.


----------

